# Herm-Springer Collars



## Kevin Cox (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anybody have a good supplier for solid stainless steel chokes from Herm Springer?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I get mine from J-B Pet Wholesale. http://www.jbpet.com

I love the toggle ones. 

http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/productb.asp?catalog_name=jbwholesale&product_id=139-0105









The Herm Sprenger Toggle Chokes have a toggle device replacing one of the rings.
? They can be put on without dragging them over the dog?s head.
? Easy to use, and you need less excess length.
? Excellent quality steel chains, chrome plated.

Vicky


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.max200.com/collars/scollar.htm


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Got a real dumb question.....

Thinking that would be great for a traffic lead, but looking at the picture, there doesn't seem a way for it to be attached to the lead and still put it on correctly - am I wrong? :? 

Buffled Regards,

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

The quick release training collar ( some call them pinch collars) are the best made.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Lainee,

Those collars are great. The toggle end slips through the ring end after you put the collar around the dog's neck. You can get a better fit since the collar does not have to be "connected" as you put the collar over the dog's head.

Does that make sense?

As you are facing the dog, you hold the toggle end in your right hand and the ring end in your left hand. Put it around the dog's neck and then slip the toggle end through the ring ..... gives you an instant handle to hold onto while you connect the leash clip. 

Vicky


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Got a real dumb question.....
> 
> Thinking that would be great for a traffic lead, but looking at the picture, there doesn't seem a way for it to be attached to the lead and still put it on correctly - am I wrong? :?
> 
> ...


I think I understood your question. 
How does the lead stay hooked to the collar, or doesn't it, when putting the collar on and taking it off ? There is only that small hole in the top of the toggle ,a PIA to hook to if that is how., 
And it has not been answered yet.


A good topic for the Product Review :wink: regards,

john


----------



## Brian Moyse (Mar 25, 2003)

For the stainless choke chains you can buy them here http://www.signaturek9.com


Brian


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Our pet shop/lawn and garden/equine store carries them, check with your local pet store...our supplier is Bradley Caldwell so any store with that supplier should be able to get them for you...

Kourtney


----------

